# How to boot Backtrack into GUI



## nisargshah95 (Mar 25, 2011)

*[SOLVED] How to boot Backtrack into GUI*

Hi guys, I'm using Ubuntu for a while and pretty familiar with linux. I burned a copy of backtrack into DVD and then ran it as a live CD. Every time I choose an option from the menu of live CD, it always leads me to the terminal. Can anyone tell me how do I boot into GUI?
Will I have to enter a command such as 'startx'?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 26, 2011)

[TUT] How to automatically startx / GUI in Backtrack 4.

How do I setup BackTrack to start the GUI automatically, and give me a GUI login?


----------



## nisargshah95 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks! Hope it helps!


----------

